# Blues were out full force (pics)



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Lots of Blues this morning, where are the sharks, none on the last few weekends

PS: let me know if I am overdoing the posting thing.....







































Most of the fish were released to fight another day


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Those are some nice blues.

BTW, I always look forward to your pictures.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

what kind of popper are U throwing???....thanks


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Keep the pics coming. Nice sized blues!


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Yes*

Nice size blues that far south.

Watch your fingers around those guys i got nipped pretty good a few mos back during a surf fishing tournament. The sucker flopped up and and chomped down on my finger im fairly certain a 4-5 pounder could take a finger off.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Nice blues!!! I love post with pics! keep em coming. If you fish everyday post everyday.. you wont get run off for that. Its the goofballs and spammers that over post. Your doing great keeping us light hearted ones something to drool over.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for sharing. It will not be long before some of those fish will be caufgr up this way in SEVA


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Great Pics! Airnuts, 

Thank you for sharing! Keep them coming.

Tightlines!

TM62


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, yes they were! Yesterday off of Stuart Beach was insane. Never even had to throw a spoon. They were hitting cut mullet on every cast. We had alot of fun with it. And of course I was supposed to be there for a week and work calls me right in the middle of the bite and sends me packing back up north. Not in a very good mood today


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Nice work and great photos once again. I've got to get me over to the east coast and do some surf fishing. The flats over here on the Gulf are dead!


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Loner said:


> what kind of popper are U throwing???....thanks


I am curious to know this as well. I haven't had much luck picking blues up from the surf. Any tips would be useful. 

Nice pics.


----------



## airnuts (Oct 13, 2003)

Kellercl said:


> I am curious to know this as well. I haven't had much luck picking blues up from the surf. Any tips would be useful.
> 
> Nice pics.


We use different ones depending on the conditions, windy days rough seas roberts, rough seas no wind tsunami popper, calm seas no wind little neck popper, KEEP IN MIND THAT THE FISH NEED TO BE THERE TO.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Another*

easy way to find them this time of year at least in our neck of the Beach, is you drive until you see the birds diving /circling which usually means feeding activity.

Productive run n~ gun fishing.

A heavy gator spoon w 12" of 30lb. coffee wire works good tip it with a strip of fresh flesh for added success.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

airnuts said:


> We use different ones depending on the conditions, windy days rough seas roberts, rough seas no wind tsunami popper, calm seas no wind little neck popper, KEEP IN MIND THAT THE FISH NEED TO BE THERE TO.


Thanks for the information. I will give it a try.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Great pics! Congrats on the catch.


----------

